# VK - Vaporesso Revenger Krypton Green



## Gizmo (18/9/17)

The Vape King Exclusive Krypton Green Revenger KIT now in stock!

https://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-revenger-220w-tc-vape-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

